# Fun lumber ID quiz #1



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Having a sawmill, and living in the desert, I come across lumber that is not available at stores across the US.
From time to time, I think I'll post some samples and see if you guys can come up with the right species of lumber.

I will try to get different angles and if I can get bark photos, I might include those as well.

Some might be easier than others and some are not always native to where I live.

Now, there are a few people who are disqualified from guessing since they have been here to my shop and know the species already. I don't have to name them but if you think it's you, it probably is 

For a prize, I'll fill a medium flat rate box of the same species and send it to you. If you have any request for thicknesses and sizes of the pieces, I can work with you within reason and within the availability of what's ready to ship.

I'll give it a week and so next Sunday, I'll reveal the correct answer if no one else has come up with it.
Here goes the first one…Good luck everyone!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Alder cross bred with ? Pecan


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

I guess sycamore-but that's probably too easy; more likely some species I never heard of.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

It looks like rift sawn Sycamore to me but that is not indigenous to a desert climate.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

FYI There are Pecan farms in AZ


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Pistachio?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm with Gene … Pistachio (Pistacia vera).


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

My guess is Primavera hope I'm spelling it right too lazy to check.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

So far, no one is right. Quarter sawn sycamore is what I expected as it really does look similar.

I admit I'm starting off with a hard one. This is one i have never seen for sale.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I would have guessed lacewood if not for the first 2 pictures.


----------



## TaySC (Jun 27, 2017)

Mahogany


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

pic # 2 zebra wood I wish to thank you for contributing input as we guess along- Seriously, from the " What's my Line" game show, the panel could ask for further questions. Are you saying, this wood sample (singular) or species is not available at stores? Can this be purchased legally and if not stores then where is it available?

Jbay You are my man, but Lacewood can be bought in stores. This is your chance to shine and be the winner instead of being #2 to Fridge, who has yet to reply.

To others: inside banter  but… the "King of the Alder Forest" may change.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Pistachio is far more red so definitely not that. Someone can PayPal me $15 and I'll tell you the answer. Bah ahaha

Kidding, awesome contest Woody. Obviously I know I'm disqualified.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Neatleaf Hackberry. or
Acacia


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

sumac


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Still not a correct answer yet.

I might give some hints after a day or 2 if nobody is remotely close.
The problem is, with google, pretty much any hint can easily be searched. I'll have to think about some hints that won't lead to an easy guessing.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

... Lati?


----------



## Jacky1 (Aug 3, 2017)

For the win here you go light wood dark wood medium wood


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Now I see live oak or maybe even persimmon.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

The medullary rays in the 4th pic remind me of white oak, so maybe Arizona white oak, Emory oak or Gambel oak?


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

GUM :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Some great guesses here. Definitely stick with the Arizona theme people. Someone will get this. Woody, don't give too much of a hint. We have some smart people around this joint.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Elm


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Monte has it Rock ELM :<))


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Silky Oak


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Nobody has gotten the right answer yet. Hasn't been close honestly


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Someone will Woody. I don't know if they have it were I'm at as much as where you're at so your clue could be the geographical location int he state. Correct me if I'm wrong though, I just don't think it's up here.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Someone will Woody. I don t know if they have it were I m at as much as where you re at so your clue could be the geographical location int he state. Correct me if I m wrong though, I just don t think it s up here.
> 
> - ki7hy


Distribution might be a giveaway though…


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

I kind of meant region more than actually location but it might be too much info with the Google gods in play.

For what it's worth, if I didn't have a piece of this in my lumber rack, I would never get it either. lol


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Mescuite(sp)


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

London plane?


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

I had to look that up Fridge, never even heard of London Plane. Wow that looks close!!! Great guess!


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

We have a wood here that looks slightly similar, although I haven't seen any examples looking that spectacular!

Have to take a guess, Platanus Wrightii, aka Arizona/New Mexico Sycamore?


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Nothing yet. Keep it coming guys


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Honey lucus


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Goin' out on a limb - Indian Laurel Fig


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

White Limba?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

... beech?


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

Palo verde!


----------



## LiveEdge (Dec 18, 2013)

If it's a wood not generally sold I'm going with Macadamia.

I could also go with Leopardwood or Silky Oak


----------



## Sprung (Sep 13, 2013)

Hackberry


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Not yet…


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Volador


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Snake wood.

I'm just perusing the interweb… A guy can "learn" a lot about wood in a short time. Back to work now Pete, lol…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Acacia


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

willow


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

lacewood


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Some decent guesses. I think when you all go crazy trying to guess this, remember it's AZWoody putting you through your pain and agony.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

... is it from Earth?


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

> ... is it from Earth?
> 
> - Ron Aylor


Arizona so closer to Hell I think.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

Desert Willow?


----------



## Snowbeast (Sep 26, 2014)

How 'bout MULBERRY?


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

Fever tree?


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Yucca palm.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Not yet…


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Hard to tell in the rough. Leopardwood?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

So … we already know it is not:

Alder cross bred with Pecan
Sycamore
Pecan
Pistachio
Primavera
Lacewood
Mahogany
Zebra Wood
Neatleaf Hackberry
Acacia
Sumac
Lati
Live Oak
Persimmon
White Oak
Arizona White Oak
Emory Oak
Gambel Oak
Gum
Elm
Silky Oak
London Plane
Mesquite
Arizona Sycamore
New Mexico Sycamore
Honey Locust
Indian Laurel Fig
White Limba
Beech
Palo Verde
Macadamia
Leopardwood
Hackberry

Then if it is not the last four:

Willow
Fever Tree
Desert Willow
Yucca Palm

I'm afraid I'll have to throw in the towel … LOL!


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> So … we already know it is not:
> 
> Alder cross bred with Pecan
> Sycamore
> ...


Come on now, don't give up yet. Still 6 more days to go, haha.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Cottonwood


----------



## wood2woodknot (Dec 30, 2012)

Tumbleweed on steroids - just for fun.

For real, what about Rhododendron from up in the mountains?


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

not yet fellow 'jocks


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Charles, I have a ton of that weed, but for the life of me, I can't come up with the name…. When I remember, I'm not gonna say what it is, because I visited you once, and will again…...... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

It looks too light to be Mimosa, but I'll throw that out there…


----------



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

I have no idea what it is but I feel like I should point out that AZWoody has said multiple times it's something he's never seen for sale in a store before and y'all are tossing out answers like "oak" and "elm" and stuff.

AZWoody - can you give us a hint as far as how big of a log (diameter and length) you started with? That should narrow it down quite a bit since most of the non-commercial woods are that way because mills can't reliably get straight lumber more than 8ft out of the trees.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I think the fact that it's quarter sawn is a clue I don't think it was done for the look.
How about a pic of the end grain


----------



## Sprung (Sep 13, 2013)

Serviceberry


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

My last guess - sassafras


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I'll have to come up with a hint for tomorrow.
It can come in all kinds of sizes and there are many around here that will not fit my samill.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Pepper tree


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

palm tree


----------



## wood2woodknot (Dec 30, 2012)

AZWOODY SAYS: "It can come in all kinds of sizes and there are many around here that will not fit my samill." 
_

..........so think big!

Naah, can't be a sequoia or giant redwood in Arizona. Nor cypress.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

I dont know if it will help but here's one of the pieces of this stuff that I have.


----------



## wood2woodknot (Dec 30, 2012)

AZWOODY SAYS: "It can come in all kinds of sizes and there are many around here that will not fit my samill." 
_

..........so think big!

Naah, can't be a sequoia or giant redwood in Arizona. Nor cypress.


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

Joshua tree?


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

Desert Ironwood


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Ficus?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Quarter Sawn Madagascar MDF …


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Mine - sent it over and I will take a look at it. Need about 70 BF.


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

Juniper


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

crack willow :<))
soapberry :<))


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Silky Oak

Oops, that was guessed already. IDK


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Citrus Orange lumber


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Good morning 'jocks.

Still nothing yet.

I'm thinking up a clue today. I'm wondering if we'll get to 100 replies on this thread without anyone getting the answer


----------



## wood2woodknot (Dec 30, 2012)

Sumac ?


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

balsa
hornbeam
larch
poplar
teak!


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> balsa
> hornbeam
> larch
> poplar
> ...


Nope


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

it would make beautiful knife scales ….but I'm out of guesses :<((

ASPEN :<))
CHINKAPIN :<))


----------



## wood2woodknot (Dec 30, 2012)

Osage orange?

-Hints ??? deciduous? indigenous to southwest? non-native to North America?


----------



## wood2woodknot (Dec 30, 2012)

Scandinavian faux tree from Ikea !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Olive
crab apple
myrtle
chinaberry

MAGNOLIA

You can tell me I've used up my guesses if you want to…


----------



## onoitsmatt (Mar 7, 2015)

Eucalyptus?


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Not yet…10 more to 100


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Sipo


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

I think the best clue is PPK hasn't gotten it yet.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Lol, well, I'm kinda outa my element here… where I'm from, if it isn't a cottonwood or an ash, it'll die come winter time… But nevertheless having immense fun guessing.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Hickory


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Okume


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Oh. Gotta add Russian Olive to that list. Nasty trees. They WON'T die no matter what you do to 'em. Maybe its cause they are zombies…

Pau Marfim
Olon (satin wood)


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Madrone 
Ailanthus
Apricot
Buckeye
Chesnut 
Dogwood
Coffee tree


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Ok, here is #99


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

...and 100!

Clue????


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Arizona Ash. Ah I know I said last guess before, but who can resist?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Olive


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Not yet. Clue is in the works.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Paloverde


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Smoke tree


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Alright, first clue.

It is a non-native tree and has spread mostly west of the Mississippi but pervasive mostly in the desert Southwest.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

Chinese tallow?

Morning Wood?


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Salt cedar?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Tree-of-heavan


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Salt cedar, yes.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Salt cedar?
> 
> - builtinbkyn


We have a winner!!!

Salt Cedar or Tamarix. Sometimes referred as Tamarack in different parts of the US even though a Tamarack is a completely different tree in the upper northeast.

Considered a junk wood but I have discovered it has some of the most striking grain patterns I have ever seen. It is something I'm definitely looking to mill more of.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I think that I shall never see
A poem lovely as a tree. 
A tree whose hungry mouth is prest
Against the sweet earth's flowing breast…
- Joyce Kilmer

Congratulations! I just found it on the net… FYI
http://www.terrain.org/articles/27/lamberton.htm


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> I think that I shall never see
> A poem lovely as a tree.
> A tree whose hungry mouth is prest
> Against the sweet earth's flowing breast…
> ...


Yes, it's very invasive and difficult to control. We find saplings all over the farm and constantly having to dig the roots up. The largest ones are around the old rail lines as they were imported as wind breaks.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Man the only thing I ever won was a hamster when I was 6 years old - a long time ago lol My folks made me put it in the boiler room as they didn't want a "rodent" in the house. Found it dead the next morning. Like a canary in a coal mine, he probably died of carbon monoxide poisoning. Folks never made up for that lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Well now Woody can! Congrats Bill. Glad you got it.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks Kenny and thanks Woody for a fun exercise. Here's another article on the invasiveness of the salt cedar and the potential impact on the environment. Non-Native Tree Sucking up Water in Southwest


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Kenny??? No, I'm the better looking one Bill. You know, the guy you just sent stuff to.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Interesting!!

Is it dense/heavy wood?

I thought of adding that one to the list, but when I looked at it, it didn't seem the right color. Funny thing is Salt Cedar isn't even a cedar, right??


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

> Kenny??? No, I m the better looking one Bill. You know, the guy you just sent stuff to.
> 
> - ki7hy


LOL well that's a close call. Not sure why that happened, but I'll chalk it up to trying to do too many things at once. Been burning up the battery of my phone while on LJs. Sorry Dave. Ah you'll just have to get over it ;O


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Double post


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

I might get over it Bill after a few therapy sessions.

All this Arizona stuff being sent to you, you sure PA is your true calling?


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Hmmm, I work with lots of tamarisk, indeed an invasive species here. I have never seen that color or "extreme" grain pattern. The stuff here is pink and only shows a small amount of the flecking.

Great wood either way, just darn dense!


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Interesting!!
> 
> Is it dense/heavy wood?
> 
> ...


Yes, it's pretty dense and can also vary in color. I have seen from cream, to brown, to grey streaks to pinks. The flecking can also range in size from large like the photos I showed to a very small leoparwood pattern. I think the picture that ki7hy showed had smaller flecks. Also, it depends how it's cut as to how much really shows.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

> I might get over it Bill after a few therapy sessions.
> 
> All this Arizona stuff being sent to you, you sure PA is your true calling?
> 
> - ki7hy


Well a little therapy never hurt anyone 

AZ was a destination at one time in my past. My ex had me out there in Scottsdale visiting her sister and looking at homes. Alas, both are ancient history.


----------



## wood2woodknot (Dec 30, 2012)

In picture #4 at the top of the post, is the screw on the lower right (almost out of view) any kind of a clue?

Also, first clue was ….... "lumber that is not available at stores across the US."


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Ajh, I'll give you a clue. .....

.....

.....

It's salt cedar….shhhhh


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

I'm playing around. Bultinbkyn already had the correct answer.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

So when should I do my next quiz? Maybe I need to let everyone catch their breath haha.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

that was a lot of serious fun Woody Thanks :<))


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

> So when should I do my next quiz? Maybe I need to let everyone catch their breath haha.
> 
> - AZWoody


Oof, yeah, better wait a little bit. I needta get some work done! Lol. I'm right with Tony, though - that was fun!


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

So as not to interfere with anyone's work schedule, I'll post the next one this Friday evening. Of course, then the woodworking schedule might be cut into but at least this is related, haha.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I got it… alder!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

^ Another solid answer!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

ki7hi When will you be sending me my $15 that I sent you for the answer? No one will answer the phone!


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

> ki7hi When will you be sending me my $15 that I sent you for the answer? No one will answer the phone!
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Sorry, no refunds. That goes for the 100 others who sent $15 as well!!


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Well, today I'm going through the shop and getting together the pieces I want to take pictures of for the next quiz.
Thinking this one will be a little easier


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I want to be the first one to answer!!!! ALDER


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry DW, see Fridge's post above (#132); he beat you to it.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

I didn't get a chance to take pics yet, but Woody's box arrived last night with a few good size slabs of the Salt Cedar. So I want to thank him here and to say, this is a really fun and nice thing he's started. To take the time and expense of instituting this, is a really fine gesture toward the LJs community.

I'll post some pics later and also pics of what ever comes of them in the future. Thanks again Woody!


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

That's nice of you Bill. I'll chime in as well to say Woody's a good guy with a nice setup in Southern Arizona. If you're in Arizona and want to work with some of the amazing wood we have here then he is definitely a good contact to have.

Unfortunately he's a 2.5 hour drive south of the valley but well worth the trip if you ask me. Good guy to chat and hang out with as well. If you can't make the drive, don't you worry. I head down there often enough and could grab something for you OR as luck would have it, I grabbed about 19 slabs from Woody last time I was down there so I could help him get some of this to the people who aren't able to make the time for the trip. Just PM him or me if you're looking to get something.

Legal ease: I don't own any part of Woody's mill company Sonora Woodworks, I'm just a friend plugging an awesome Arizona family run business.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

This thread was a fun read. You had an answer before I ever saw the 1st post. 
I live in Vegas, and we have salt cedar everywhere too. And I had no clue as to what it was.
Has anyone ever turned salt cedar? I looked into it a couple years ago, and discovered that the hi silica content will dull tools quickly. Kinda forgot about it, but now I think I'd like to go cut some and see how it turns.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> This thread was a fun read. You had an answer before I ever saw the 1st post.
> I live in Vegas, and we have salt cedar everywhere too. And I had no clue as to what it was.
> Has anyone ever turned salt cedar? I looked into it a couple years ago, and discovered that the hi silica content will dull tools quickly. Kinda forgot about it, but now I think I d like to go cut some and see how it turns.
> 
> - bigJohninvegas


The few things I have seen made with salt cedar have all been turnings. I did a google search and saw a guy in New Mexico who made them. I have heard that it will dull the tools fast but so will just about any other desert wood so not sure how it does in comparison to mesquite, which will even cause sparks in my sawmill, and that's not from hitting metal.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm not trying to hijack Woody's thread. Just showing wood character.

Here is a piece that I did a couple years ago, and just about 30 minutes ago, remounted and removed the color.



















This is a very good representative of a gnarly burled section. 









These 2 pics are with dye. The 2 pics below are after sanding the dye off. I'm going to stain it a different color.



















I'm only posting this as BJnVegas asked. I don't remember any adverse dulling of my tools, Thompson bowl gouges. I think it went pretty smooth with very little tearout that couldn't be controlled with better tool presentation. I found it to be very easy to work.

I call these Natural Top Hollowforms. 

















................. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Nice Jerry!
Here is what grows in central NM. Trees are max 12" diameter and generally begin to rot out in the center at this size.

Sap wood is whitish and always bug riddled.









Raw wood above
Splash of mineral sports below


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

Very cool guys, Thanks. Temps will start to cool off in another month and I will have to go out and get some of the salt cedar. 
Looking forward to another lumber Id quiz.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Nice Jerry!
> Here is what grows in central NM. Trees are max 12" diameter and generally begin to rot out in the center at this size.
> 
> Sap wood is whitish and always bug riddled.
> ...


Wow, that looks completely different. It must be a different species in the tamarix family. I know there are several different ones that are called salt cedars.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

This is typical of what we get around here size wise. Only riparian and they are going to great lengths to eradicate it.

Every so often they'll open an area to firewood cutting and if you are lucky, they haven't bombed the area with that blue dyed herbicide. It's a good firewood, lots of residue though. Size is perfect since you don't have to split it.

I'll usually try and cut some of the rare straight sections into 2' lengths for resawing. Plenty of lumpy growths on the trunks but none have yielded any nice burls.

These "trees" and juniper "trees" are about the best local stuff for collecting, but the salt cedar is limited in width and the juniper is limited in length (1' is doing good!) Juniper is usually very old with tight growth rings, counts in the 100's.

6"x 8" juniper panel with Russian olive frame (ultimate in stinky)









Local salt cedar:









local juniper:


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

here in Tucson in a neighborhood I do a lot of work in, there is a Salt Cedar that has to be over 6"diameter. At ground level and up to about 4', the whole base is wrapped in burl. Several schools have them on the property, and burls abound. A school built in '92 in my neighborhood, has one SC tree. It's growing on the side of the roadcut that was made when they built the school. How the seed got 6 miles west of the Santa Cruz River is a mystery to me as I don't see any SC's anywhere near me…......

Splintergroup, I have never been able to get a piece of Salt Cedar to completely burn. In fact, when I tried burning my first load of SC, it was a pretty cold fire. It did not produce any real heat… It's not used for firewood here.

The form posted above is actually from one of those lumpy sections Splintergroup described…...... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------

